# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Swędzenie skóry nóg

## ChainedMelody

Od dłuższego czasu doświadczam bardzo silnego swędzenia skóry na łydkach, a czasem także na udach. Jest to na tyle uporczywe, że rozdrapuję skórę do krwi i powstają na niej plackowate strupy, przypominające otarcia po upadku na asfalt. Na skórze nie mam żadnych zmian, krostek, wysypki, dosłownie niczego. Nie swędzi mnie też żadna inna część ciała. Staram się powstrzymywać od drapania, ale czasem robię to nawet przez sen! 
Co może być tego przyczyną? Czy może to być alergia, nieprawidłowa depilacja (golę się maszynką), czy też coś poważniejszego? Czy są jakieś maści/ kremy/ żele, które mogłyby przynieść ulgę?

----------


## Krzysztof

Należy zwrócić uwagę, czy swędzenie nie pojawia się wskutek kontaktu z określonymi materiałami lub metalami (np. niklem), czy nie ma związku z używaniem określonych kosmetyków - także związanych z goleniem nóg (pianka, żel), a także spożyciem niektórych pokarmów. Doraźnie można spróbować zastosować wapno i leki przeciwalergiczne, odnośnie preparatów działających miejscowo - najlepsze na świąd są maści sterydowe. Pozdrawiam

----------

